# What are your secrets to growing beautiful show coats on your Goldens?



## Stretchdrive

I think she looks great!! 

Susan


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted

Hey there! Nice to see you here. Thanks! But I think she's really lacking feathering & I'm really not sure how to make it grow longer...


----------



## Ljilly28

Giving Copley Nature's Farmacy DogZymes and Gro Hair has definitely made a difference.


----------



## Pointgold

Genetics, frequent bathing, and never brushing a dry coat. A good diet helps get it to where it is genetically capable of being...
Also, recognize that for the most part, bitches will not have as heavy furnishings as a male.

May I suggest that her tail not be trimmed so straight - it is lovely and full, but it's done as a setter tail.


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted

How frequent should I be bathing her? Twice a week? When you say "dry coat", do you mean very dry, brittle coat? Amber's coat is not dry & brittle. It's healthy, glossy but yet firm & in very good condition. People tell me brushing the dog often will help promote hair growth. I do know that bitches will not have as much furnishings & coat as the males but do you think she's lacking furnishing behind her front leg? It just seems like there's hardly anything there.

About her tail, I didn't do any "blending" on it because I forgot about it. It usually does not look so straight like that. But thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenlyAddicted said:


> How frequent should I be bathing her? Twice a week? When you say "dry coat", do you mean very dry, brittle coat? Amber's coat is not dry & brittle. It's healthy, glossy but yet firm & in very good condition. People tell me brushing the dog often will help promote hair growth. I do know that bitches will not have as much furnishings & coat as the males but do you think she's lacking furnishing behind her front leg? It just seems like there's hardly anything there.
> 
> About her tail, I didn't do any "blending" on it because I forgot about it. It usually does not look so straight like that. But thanks for pointing that out!


Weekly. By dry coat, I mean always mist it with at least good water before brushing. I add a couple of drops of conditioner (and I mean only a couple...) to a spray bottle of water to help add "slip" - this minimzes breakage when brushing or combing.

Honestly, Goldens are not supposed to be "dripping in coat". I don't think she's really lacking, not for a bitch. Her front legs are a bit thin, and from the photo it almost looks like she's pulled some out, or it's broken off, but it's not bad. I'd keep a good conditioner on them when she's out playing to help prevent it. How old is she?


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted

I see...I have a bottle of Evian mineral water which is used for spraying onto my dogs' coats at the shows. I will need to get a good conditioner for her because I have not used any of it on my dogs for a long time.

She's 5 1/2 years old. I wonder if the featherings on her legs were pulled out or grazed off from lying on the floor? My mentor keeps telling me that the tiled floor is the cause of it but I'm not sure how true it is.


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenlyAddicted said:


> I see...I have a bottle of Evian mineral water which is used for spraying onto my dogs' coats at the shows. I will need to get a good conditioner for her because I have not used any of it on my dogs for a long time.
> 
> She's 5 1/2 years old. I wonder if the featherings on her legs were pulled out or grazed off from lying on the floor? My mentor keeps telling me that the tiled floor is the cause of it but I'm not sure how true it is.


Drink the Evian yourself, and save some $ - just use distilled water.  As for a conditioner, don't blow big bucks there, either, for regular brushing - just a couple of drops of any conditioner - even a bit of Suave or something, is all you need - it's just to add a little slip. And you don't really want or need to use conditioners unless the dogs coat is badly damaged - remember that Golden coats should NOT be soft and silky... For the leg furnishings, I've used Aussie Hair Insurance (available in drug stores - it's for people) and rubbed a bit into my palm and squeezed it through the coat at the back of the legs to prevent breakage on dogs being shown - I don't believe in keeping them "under glass" and let them rip around in our field. Worked really well.
And yes, it coudl be from laying on tile...I'd use the Aussie Hair Insurance for that, too.


----------



## Kmullen

Ljilly28 said:


> Giving Copley Nature's Farmacy DogZymes and Gro Hair has definitely made a difference.


This is what i am using on my bitch and boy can i tell a difference!!!


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted

Pointgold said:


> Drink the Evian yourself, and save some $ - just use distilled water.  As for a conditioner, don't blow big bucks there, either, for regular brushing - just a couple of drops of any conditioner - even a bit of Suave or something, is all you need - it's just to add a little slip. And you don't really want or need to use conditioners unless the dogs coat is badly damaged - remember that Golden coats should NOT be soft and silky... For the leg furnishings, I've used Aussie Hair Insurance (available in drug stores - it's for people) and rubbed a bit into my palm and squeezed it through the coat at the back of the legs to prevent breakage on dogs being shown - I don't believe in keeping them "under glass" and let them rip around in our field. Worked really well.
> And yes, it coudl be from laying on tile...I'd use the Aussie Hair Insurance for that, too.


The thing is, I have no idea where to find distilled water. Evian water is sold at 7 Eleven so it's more convenient for me to just get that. We only use 1/4 water as a spray for the dogs & it can last for a few shows. We drink the rest of it.

I've stopped using conditioners a long time ago because it made my dogs' coat texture very soft & that's incorrect. Plus it makes them produce oil on their bodies a lot faster. But if it's just to help strengthen some parts of the coat such as the furnishings & prevent easy breakage, then I do not mind it at all.

I'm not sure if I'll be able to find Aussie Hair Insurance here in Malaysia but I'll try. My dogs romp in the house as well as on the grass outside all the time, every single day. Don't think that could cause breakage though...


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted

Ljilly28 said:


> Giving Copley Nature's Farmacy DogZymes and Gro Hair has definitely made a difference.


Are you giving Copley three of these?
Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details

Could you give me a link to Gro Hair's website? I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I use a food that Guarantees the health of the skin and coat and is full of Superfoods. Flax seed, spinach, pumpkin. salmon, etc. That is huge. 

I also tried a supplement that I bought at a show called ZOOM DOG. I loved it but if the coat is not supposed to be soft and silky that isn't what you want.

To me, she looks beautiful and perfect. Mine lose their feathers in the barbed-wire when they jump through. I have a very hairy fence.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I would suggest trying one thing at a time and see if it makes a difference. She is nice looking and maybe the Aussie Hair Insurance that PG suggested will make the hair on her legs fill out for you. I think she has a nice coat other than the legs.


----------



## Ljilly28

For horse show day coats- a rain water rinse with a tablespoon of pixie dust that teenagers use. . . Would it work on a golden?


----------



## Ljilly28

Gro Hair is from Nature's Farmacy and I just give it with the dog zymes. Finny even has a ton of coat, lol.


----------



## iansgran

I had no idea you should brush your dog's coat dry. Thanks, I will get a bottle and some conditioner.


----------



## Pointgold

Ian'sgran said:


> I had no idea you should brush your dog's coat dry. Thanks, I will get a bottle and some conditioner.


Do you mean NOT brush their coat dry? 
Nothing that you feed or supplement with will override genetics. It will only promote what the dog is genetically capable of producing. Otherwise, I'D be saying "Oh, well then, feed PRO PLAN, because it makes HUGE coats." It doesn't. Nothing does, outside of genetics, a healthy dog (diet contributes to this) and good hygiene.


----------



## Pointgold

Actually, I am going to add some "history"...

I have been in the "game" long enough to remember when some folks used chemicals/medications to build/hold coat. Arsenic. Thryroid supplementation. Cheque Drops (in bitches, to prevent them from coming into season and hence, blowing coat). Is winning worth the long term effects of doing this??? Not for me. 

If coat is a big deal to you (and learn the standard - Goldens should NOT be excessively coated - "dripping in coat") then look at the coats within a pedigree, feed a good quality food that YOUR dog thrives on, and give weekly baths, brush only damp coats, and use products that protect and prevent the coat from breakage (if you allow your dogs to be dogs) or, keep them under glass.


----------



## Braccarius

Pointgold said:


> Actually, I am going to add some "history"...
> 
> I have been in the "game" long enough to remember when some folks used chemicals/medications to build/hold coat. Arsenic. Thryroid supplementation. Cheque Drops (in bitches, to prevent them from coming into season and hence, blowing coat). Is winning worth the long term effects of doing this??? Not for me.
> 
> If coat is a big deal to you (and learn the standard - Goldens should NOT be excessively coated - "dripping in coat") then look at the coats within a pedigree, feed a good quality food that YOUR dog thrives on, and give weekly baths, brush only damp coats, and use products that protect and prevent the coat from breakage (if you allow your dogs to be dogs) or, keep them under glass.


I've been wrapping mine in bubble wrap for the last two years.... is glass better? 

On a side note... I have been "dry brushing" my dogs for almost two years and wondering why Harley's tail looks ratty after I brush it.... think I just learned something!


----------



## golden_fan

Thank you all for sharing..


----------



## Sally's Mom

My girls' hair or lack thereof is totally due to heat cycles. So there are about 4 months out of every year where they are either blowing coat or growing coat. I'll tell you what fixed that in the veteran bitch I am showing... ovariohysterectomy!!!! She never blows coat! However, it has also changed in texture since the surgery.


----------



## f1diva

Hello
Before I bathe my Goldens, I spray with a good conditioner. I comb thru their coat. I then bathe with a good shampoo meant for dogs. Ok, Cherrybrook. I didn't want anyone thinking I am associated with this company. Then I use my dog floor stand blow dryer. I blow the coat in the direction it grows while brushing. I remember my stud dogs father, when I first saw him. He was a Gold Rush Champion. He was drenching in conditioner all of the time. Everytime he came in from outside he was spot bathed to eliminate coat breakage. It's alot of work to keep a dog in a coat. I showed my stud dog in conformation. I did not keep in conditioner however everytime I brushed I used conditioner. A GREAT handler knows how to groom to perfection. If that is in your budget, it is an advantage. I did not let my dog live with the handler. I met him at every show. Have fun. Have a Golden Day.


----------

